
How to Disinfect a Police Car in a Pandemic: Make It an Oven - boulos
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/30/business/coronavirus-police-cars-heat.html
======
timeinput
That's a very clever solution. I've been making it a point to leave my car out
side in the sun rather than in the garage for the same reason, though it
probably doesn't make much difference given I'm only driving once a week at
most.

Does anyone know how accurate the 133 for 15 minute assertion is?

